# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  AQUA Dongle V3.7 Dubble Update Vivo MTK Exclusive & Dongle Manager v1.3 Update

## mohamed73

*AQUA Dongle V3.7 Dubble Update Vivo MTK Exclusive & Dongle Manager Update* 
We Are Glad To Add Support For New Vivo 2020 MTK Bassed Next Level Chips    Exclusive!!! *One Click Fix Semi Dead Qualcomm Device's Stuck ELD 9008 Wolrd First*
 This Feature is Use Full If Your Phone Stuck in EDL 9008 Port Wile  Doing Any Opration With Any Tool Like FRP. Format FS, Factory Reset etc
 Note! If Your Phone Not Erased & Fail Wile Flashig From Strat & Your Phone
Was Stuck in EDL 9008 Port So This Feature Will Fix Your Phone Without Flashing With One Click By AQUA Dongle [Update] Protocol Updated and Revised [Update] Show All Compatible Loaders with Chip Details
You can Select Any Compatible loader [Update] EDL Protocol For Next Genraction [Update] Qualcomm Loader List For More Support     Exclusive Support 2020 Next Level Chip's For Vivo MTK Bassed *Mediatek MT6750 Cortex A53
Mediatek MT6761 Helio  A22
Mediatek MT6762 Helio  P22
Mediatek MT6765 Helio  P35
Mediatek MT6768 Helio  P65
Mediatek MT6771 Helio  P60*  *MediaTek 2020 Vivo Support Big List With Feature's* Vivo V15 1831F  MT6771 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y3   1901EF MT6765 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y3   V1902  MT6765 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y3   V1901A MT6765 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y3   V1901T MT6765 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y17  1901EF MT6765 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y17  V1902  MT6765 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y17  V1901A MT6765 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y17  V1901T MT6765 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y12  1901BF MT6762 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y15  1901BF MT6762 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y19  1915   MT6768 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y81i 1812   MT6761 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y90  1820   MT6765 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y90  1823   MT6765 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y93 V1818CA MT6762 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y93 V1818CT MT6762 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y30 1938    MT6765 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB. Vivo Y30 1987F   MT6765 Read Info Meta/ ScreenLock Reset Meta/ Safe Factory Reset Meta/ FRP Reset ADB.  *Dongle Manager New Version 1.3 Upload in Server* 
What's New  *[Update] USA Server  [Update] UK Europe Server  [Update] China Server  [Update] Download with More Good Speed
Now More Fast & Stable*  
More on The Way .....  
Regards
 AQUA Dongle Team
Powered By World Gsm Telecom

----------

